# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Sếp Hàng đi làm hộ chiếu

## greencanal_20

*Nhiều người chờ đợi ngoài cửa, trên cầu thang dẫn đến phòng làm hộ chiếu của Cục Quản lý Xuất nhập cảnh (46 Trần Phú, Hà Nội). Hàng không giá rẻ xuất hiện khiến nhu cầu du lịch, nhu cầu thăm người thân ở nước ngoài gia tăng, thêm một số lượng lớn lao động xuất khẩu làm không khí ở đây luôn bị “bơm căng”.*

   Sống ở Hà Nội, có hai điểm để lựa chọn đi làm hộ chiếu: Phòng Quản lý Xuất nhập cảnh (XNC) (89 Trần Hưng Đạo) và Cục Quản lý XNC thuộc Bộ Công an (46 Tràn Phú). Tuy nhiên, Cục Quản lý XNC còn phải “gánh” cả cho các tỉnh, thành phía Bắc từ Thanh Hóa đổ ra.
   Khi công an các địa phương chuyển hồ sơ về, Cục sẽ xem xét cấp và trả hộ chiếu không quá 5 ngày sau đó. Chính thế, cảnh xếp hàng chờ đợi lấy hộ chiếu ở đây mới “rồng rắn” như vậy. Một cán bộ của Cục cho biết, từ đầu năm 2007, chị và đồng nghiệp phải đi làm cả thứ 7, chủ nhật mới có khả năng trả hộ chiếu theo đúng ngày hẹn. Được biết mỗi ngày, có khoảng 1.500 lượt người đến làm thủ tục và nhận hộ chiếu tại 40A Hàng Bài.
  Có mặt tại Cục Quản lý XNC ngay đầu giờ sáng, 200 chiếc ghế nhựa ngồi chờ đã kín chỗ. Ba chiếc điều hòa dạng tủ cỡ lớn dừng ở mức 180vẫn không điều chỉnh nổi nhiệt độ. Chật chội, đông đúc nhưng lại rất trật tự. Thái độ phục vụ của các sĩ quan công an niềm nở, thân thiện. Chị Nguyễn Ngọc Trang (Khu tập thể M11, phố Nguyễn Chí Thanh) cho biết chị đến để gia hạn hộ chiếu, nhưng “mặc dù bây giờ số lượng người đi làm hộ chiếu đông hơn nhiều cách đây 5 năm, nhưng thủ tục lại rất nhanh gọn, trả đúng hẹn”. Có nhiều trường hợp phải lưu lại một số văn bản cá nhân liên quan, cán bộ còn giúp photo. “Đối với người Hà Nội thì bình thường chứ đối với người ở nơi khác đến thì tìm ra được chỗ photo cũng khó”, Nguyễn Thị Hoa, người Ninh Bình, làm hộ chiếu để đi xuất khẩu lao động nói.
  Từ ngoài cổng Phòng Quản lý XNC thuộc Công an TP Hà Nội, người đi làm hộ chiếu đã được đội ngũ “cò chuyên nghiệp” chào mời. Nào là dịch vụ viết tờ khai hộ, dịch vụ dắt mối chụp ảnh thẻ lấy ngay... Muốn vào được phòng làm thủ tục phải lách người qua từng chiếc xe máy. Phòng chờ nộp hồ sơ chỉ đủ ghế cho khoảng 50 người, những người đến sau phải đứng chen chúc. Anh Phạm Hữu Quang (cán bộ báo _Tiền Phong_) cho biết anh đang đi làm hộ chiếu cho con trai của mình mới được 15 tháng. “Không muốn cháu chung hộ chiếu với mẹ vì hai bên ông bà nội, ngoại mỗi lần đi du lịch nước ngoài đều muốn đưa cháu đi cùng. Cháu đi với tư cách độc lập, mẹ cháu không phải lúc nào cũng cùng đi”.

   Hiện nay, thời hạn cấp hộ chiếu phổ thông đã giảm từ 23 xuống 15 ngày. Đối với cán bộ nhà nước hay doanh nhân đi công tác chỉ mất 5 ngày. Riêng những trường hợp đặc biệt như có thân nhân ở nước ngoài mất thì có thể được giải quyết ngay trong ngày. Bà Vũ Nguyệt Minh (quê Ninh Bình) vừa được tin người thân ở Nhật qua đời, chỉ hai tiếng sau khi hoàn thành các giấy tờ cần thiết, bà đã có trong tay cuốn hộ chiếu.
   Theo thông tin từ cán bộ của Cục Quản lý XNC, Chính phủ sắp có một nghị định mới về thủ tục XNC với dự kiến, thời gian làm hộ chiếu phổ thông rút xuống còn 1 tuần, các trường hợp khác cũng sẽ được giảm thời gian hơn. Và có thể trong một tương lai không xa, cảnh tượng xếp hàng đi làm hộ chiếu sẽ chỉ là quá khứ khi việc cấp, đổi hộ chiếu qua mạng sẽ được xem xét triển khai.

----------


## thanhlamtrantn

cảm ơn về bài viết

----------


## thanhvannt90

mình sẽ tham khảo

----------

